# want to rent an acreage in Missouri



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

I am looking for an acreage or farm to rent in MO, no less than 20 acres with outbuildings. I can't do southwest but everywhere else. I only need to rent until my house sells in SD but that will likely be into next Spring or summer; nevertheless I won't sign a lease. I have dogs, cats, sheep and I always leave any place I rent nicer than it was before I rented it. PM if you have any ideas. Thanks, Kirsten


----------

